# Springer picking up a goose



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a springer who is about 13 mo old. When I bought him I never expected him to be able to retrieve a big canadian. He is FF'd and has retrieved numerous ducks just fine. He is 41 pounds so he isn't very big I just don't know if hell be able to handle one. Is it possible?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes.Mine does.He may drag it more than carry it but he retrieves them.The first few are humorous though.


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

Really! How big is yours. How did you make the transition to a big bird, did you got a goose dummy or did you just let him go and figure it out. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres a friends boykin doing it so a springer ahould be able to


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

No specific training,just sent him.Almost exclusively fields not water but water won't stop him either its just that I use my lab there.
A big wounded honker,especially one that runs/flys on the ground as he approaches,is quite a deal.He hits em full bore and its often end over end but he wins and they come back.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

geese are no problem if its a good dog i had one pick a 20lb canada in jan but got no pics of that sorry. 
bob


----------

